# The Launch of Jan Van Gent



## stouch (Jan 22, 2007)

Almost a year ago now, and apologies if its a repost but a friend took a video that is worth sharing and got another from a colleague, a couple of pics first:


























Video 1 Click Here

Video 2 Click Here


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

where's the "money shot"?-- the results are all over the opposite bank,but the big splash is missing.


----------



## stouch (Jan 22, 2007)

In the videos below the pics, but I do have a money shot, will find it for you


----------



## stouch (Jan 22, 2007)

There Ya go,Edited original


----------

